# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Χρυσαλλίς (1) [Honfleur, Chrysalis, Fauvette, Ilsanie, Aidin, Rahmi Kaptan]

## Nicholas Peppas

Στο τελος του αρθρου για το αλλο, το γνωστο *Χρυσαλλις* (το πρωην *Ναυπλιον*), (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=277081) εκανα την εξης ερωτηση http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...81&postcount=7




> _Ellinis_, υπηρχε και δευτερο (στην πραγματικοτητα πρωτο) *Χρυσαλλις* στον Γιαννουλατο; Η αγγελια αυτη απο τις 6 Νοεμβριου 1914 δειχνει ενα *Χρυσαλλις*. Τοτε το *Ναυπλιον* υπηρχε ακομη με το αρχικο του ονομα, οπως φαινεται και παρα πανω. Ν
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64671


Τωρα εχουμε την απαντηση

Το πρωτο *Χρυσαλλις* του Γιαννουλατου ηταν ενα μικρο πλοιο 429 τοννων που ναυπηγηθηκε απο τους Aitken & Mansel στο Whiteinch το 1873 με το ονομα _Honfleur_.

Chrysalis.jpg

Η ιστορια αυτου του πλοιου ειναι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ μια και αν πιστεψουμε ολα τα στοιχεια που εχουμε το πλοιο εζησε (ταξιδεψε :Wink:  132 χρονια!!! Se non e vero e ben trovato!

Παρακολουθειστε εδω την ιστορια του πλοιου και ολες τις αλλαγες του (συμπεριλαμβανομενης και μιας μεγαλης το 1973!)

Απο το Miramar




> 1068827 Year: 1874
> Name: HONFLEUR Keel: 
> Type: Passenger ship Launch Date: 19.11.73
> Flag: GBR Date of completion: 2.74
> Tons: 429 Link: 1562
> DWT: Yard No: 68
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: 53.8 Country of build: GBR
> Beam: 7.3 Builder: Aitken & Mansel
> ...


Κατα το Clydebuilt, http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...p.asp?id=12635 το τελευταιο του ονομα ηταν πραγματι το 1986

Kατα την ιδια πηγη, οι ιδιοκτητες του ηταν:




> 1874 London & South Western Railway Company
> 1911 S Galbraith, London
> 1912 Yannoulatos Bros, Cephalonia
> 1916 French Government
> 1924 General Steam Navigation Co Ltd, London
> 1925 Ihsan Bey, Constantinople
> 1926 Moustafa Djemal Bey, Constantinople
> 1933 Muratzade Mahmet Nedim Bey, Istanbul
> 1938 Mehmet Kasim Basak, Istanbul
> ...


Το πλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1873/74 σαν *Honfleur* για την εταιρεια    London and South Western Railway.    Εκανε τα δρομολογια απο το Pοrtsmouth στο Plymouth και απο το Southampton η  το Pοrtsmouth στα νησια της Μαγχης, ιδιως στο νησι Jersey  και τελος στην Γαλλικη ακτη, στην Χαβρη η το Honfleur

LSWR.jpg

Honfleur.jpg

Για την εταιρεια αυτη ξερουμε οτι:




> The _London and South Western Railway_ (L&SWR) was a railway company in England from 1838 to 1922. Its network extended from London to Plymouth via Salisbury and Exeter, with branches to Ilfracombe and Padstow and via Southampton to Bournemouth and Weymouth. It also had many routes connecting towns in Hampshire and Berkshire, including Portsmouth and Reading. In the grouping of railways in 1923 the L&SWR became part of the Southern Railway.



Αναμεσα στα πλοια της ηταν και τα εξης που ηλθαν τελικα στην Ελλαδα




> *Ship         Launched     Tonnage (GRT)     Notes
> 
> Alberta*     1900        1,236        Sold in 1930 to Greece.
> *Ardena*     1915        1,092        Ex-HMS *Peony*, purchased in 1919 and renamed *Ardena*. Sold in 1934 to Greece.
> *Honfleur*     1874                 Sold in 1911.
> *Victoria*     1896         709         Sold in 1919 to Turkey, later sold to Greek owners. Scrapped in 1937


Ιδου το πλοιο *Cherbourg* του 1873 που ηταν αδελφο του *Honfleur

*Cherbourg.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο τον _The official guide to the London and South Western Railway_ του 1894 το πλοιο *Frederica* του London and South Western Railway (1890-1911). 




> _Frederica_* was built in 1890 for the Southampton-Channel Islands/Le Havre service of the LSWR. In 1911 she was sold to Turkey, and renamed Neylofer. Frederica was 1,059 gross tons.*


http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/SR_LSWR1.html#anchor1505311

Frederica.jpg

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/a...lasa&cid=-1#-1

Hon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για να δουμε τωρα μερικα νεα του πλοιου σαν *Χρυσαλλις* του Γιαννουλατου

_7/10/1911_
19111007 Chrysallis1.jpg

19111007 Chrysallis2.jpg
19111007 Chrysallis3.jpg

Δρομολογιο του πλοιου *Χρυσαλλις* απο Πειραια στις Σποραδες και μετα στην Ροδο στις 6 Νοεμβριου 1914

19141106 Ioniki.jpg

Και τωρα δρομολογια του *Χρυσαλλις* απο τις 18 Δεκεμβριου 1913, 30 Ιανουαριου 1914, 25 Μαιου 1914, 15 Αυγουστου 1914, 7 Ιανουαριου 1915.

19131218 Chrysallis.jpg19140130 Chrysallis.jpg

19140525 Chrysallis.jpg19140815 Chrysallis.jpg19150107 Chrysallis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο περασε στο Γαλλικο Ναυτικο με το ονομα *Fauvette I

*Ιδε http://www.navires-14-18.com/admin/F.php?limite=10
http://pages14-18.mesdiscussions.net...jet_1514_1.htm




> *Patrouilleurs ex-chalutiers grecs :* 
> 
> ALOUETTE I (1917 - 1919)  
> AMIRAL DE RIGNY (1917 - 1918) 
> BENGALI (1916 - 1919) 
> COLIBRI I (1916 - 1920) 
> ELEPHANT (1917 - 1934) 
> *FAUVETTE I* (1917 - 1918) 
> MESANGE (1916 - 1919)


Ιδου πως εμφανιζοταν σαν φορτηγο μεχρι προσφατα στην Τουρκια με το ονομα  *Rahmi Kaptan*

http://seaagent.com/ships/general_ca...o_5088447.html



> RAHMI KAPTAN
> 
> Vessel details            IMO:         5088447                  Shiptype:         General Cargo Ship            Gross Tonnage:         423 tons
>         DWT:         729 tons        Year of build:         1873



http://www.shippingdatabase.com/ship.php?shipid=140311
http://shipping-data.com/ship/rahmi-kaptan

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=169783

----------


## τοξοτης

Μια μικρή συνεισφορά στο αποκαλυπτικό δημοσίευμα του φίλου Νίκου.
Το Χρυσαλλίς σαν << *FAUVETTE*>> με τη βοήθεια του :

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...uvette-04.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...uvette-03.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια μικρή συνεισφορά στο αποκαλυπτικό δημοσίευμα του φίλου Νίκου.
> Το Χρυσαλλίς σαν << *FAUVETTE*>> με τη βοήθεια του :
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...uvette-04.html
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...uvette-03.html



Δυστυχως δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι το ιδιο.  Το Miramar δειχνει οτι ειναι ενα μεταγενεστερο και ανηκε στην General Steam Navigation Co.

F.jpg

Το Simplon παρουσιαζει διαφορες καρτ ποσταλ εδω http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/GSN-Cargo1.html#anchor97982

----------


## Rocinante

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!!!!!!
Το 2006 παντως ειναι πολυ κοντινο. Αναρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχει καποια προσφατη φωτογραφια του να δουμε πως ηταν.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!!!!!!
> Το 2006 παντως ειναι πολυ κοντινο. Αναρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχει καποια προσφατη φωτογραφια του να δουμε πως ηταν.


Βεβαια.  Το http://shipping-data.com/ship/rahmi-kaptan αναφερει 
RAHMI KAPTAN
IMO: 5088447
Call Sign: TCAR3
DWT: 729
Build: 1873
Ship Type: General Cargo Ship
Flag: Turkey
Shipspotting: Ship Image on shipspotting.com 

και το   http://www.shipspotting.com/search.p...action=results αναφερει οτι υπαρχει φωτογραφια. 

Αλλα φωτογραφια δεν βρισκεται..

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανια καρτ ποσταλ του πλοιου *Χρυσαλλις* οταν ηταν ακομη το *Honfleur* στις νησους της Μαγχης το 1880


Honfleur.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!!!!!!
> Το 2006 παντως ειναι πολυ κοντινο. Αναρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχει καποια προσφατη φωτογραφια του να δουμε πως ηταν.


Είσαι σίγουρος οτι θες να δεις πως είχε μετατραπεί; ίσως και να απογοητευτείς από το αποτέλεσμα τόσων μετασκευών...

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικός, φίλε Νικόλα!!! ¶ξιος επαίνων, όπως πάντα άλλωστε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Είσαι σίγουρος οτι θες να δεις πως είχε μετατραπεί; ίσως και να απογοητευτείς από το αποτέλεσμα τόσων μετασκευών...


 Αρη δεν περιμενω να δω το πλοιο οπως ηταν.
Ειμαι περιεργος πως ενα πλοιο 132 ετων ηταν λειτουργικο οσες μετασκευες ή βελτιωσεις και να του ειχαν κανει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ!!!!!!!!
> Το 2006 παντως ειναι πολυ κοντινο. Αναρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχει καποια προσφατη φωτογραφια του να δουμε πως ηταν.


Λοιπον, σε λιγο θα εχουμε φωτογραφια!!!  Ρωτησα μια παλια μου διδακτορικη σπουδαστρια που ειναι τωρα καθηγητρια στο Πανεπιστημιο της Προποντιδος (Marmara University) και οπως βλεπεις, μου λεει οτι θα την εχουμε γρηγορα. Η εταιρεια  Rahmi Yağcı βρισκεται στο Σκουταρι (&#220;sk&#252;dar), στην Ασιατικη μερια του Βοσπορου οπου βρισκεται και το Πανεπιστημιο. http://yagcishipping.com/english/services.html ___    YAGCI Shipping & Trading Co Ltd,   Rumi Mehmet Pasa Mah. Dogancilar Cad. No 15/2 34672 &#220;sk&#252;dar-Istanbul/TURKEY

Θα βρισκουμαι στην Κωνσταντινουπολη σα δυο εβδομαδες και θα δω τι αλλο θα μπορεσω να βρω για Ελληνικα πλοια που κατεληξαν σε Τουρκους ιδιοκτητες.





> I called by phone Rahmi Yağcı company which is in &#220;sk&#252;dar, I talked with a man named İsmail there. He told me they have the pictures of the cargo ship by the name *Rahmi Kaptan* and he will send them to me by e-mail. When he sends them to me I will forward them to you.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια εληφθη απο Κωνσταντινουπολη, απο την εταιρεια  Rahmi Yağcı  http://yagcishipping.com/english/services.html ___    YAGCI Shipping & Trading Co Ltd,   Rumi Mehmet Pasa Mah. Dogancilar Cad. No 15/2 34672 &#220;sk&#252;dar-Istanbul/TURKEY

Αυτο ειναι το *Rahmi Kaptan*....  Οπως ειπε και ο _Ellinis_ (και αν ακομη το πιστευψουμε οτι οι προηγουμενες πηγες δεν εκαναν λαθος)  εμφανισιακα το πλοιο δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το αρχικο *Honfleur* η με το Ελληνικο *Χρυσαλλις

*26-05-2010 18 ship2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σχετικά με την εμφάνιση του πλοίου ως τουρκικού φορτηγού, θα προσθέσω οτι ως τη μετασκευή που μετέφερε τις μηχανές (και το κομοδέσιο) στην πρύμνη, εξακολουθούσε και θύμιζε σε πολλά το αρχικό ποστάλι. Μέχρι και το πρυμνιό πηδάλιο που διακρίνεται στη φωτο εδώ, παρέμενε στη θέση του. Η μετασκευή που του άλλαξε ριζικά τη μορφή δεν έγινε -όπως γράφει το clydesite- το 1936 αλλά κάπου μεταξύ 1953 και 1973. 

Από το ποστάλι τελικά παρέμεινε μόνο το αρχικό "κέλυφος". Αυτό που δεν έχει ακόμη εξακριβωθεί είναι τι απέγινε, μιας και καλός φίλος που γνωρίζει από πρώτο χέρι τα ναυτιλιακά δρώμενα στη γείτονα, μου μαρτύρησε πως δεν υπάρχουν ντοκουμέντα που να πιστοποιούν οτι έχει διαλυθεί.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το πλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1873/74 σαν *Honfleur* για την εταιρεια    London and South Western Railway.    Εκανε τα δρομολογια απο το Pοrtsmouth στο Plymouth και απο το Southampton η  το Pοrtsmouth στα νησια της Μαγχης, ιδιως στο νησι Jersey  και τελος στην Γαλλικη ακτη, στην Χαβρη η το Honfleur



Με χαρα αναφερω οτι βρηκα φωτογραφια του πλοιου σαν *Honfleur*  στην αρχικη του μορφη, πριν ελθει στην Ελλαδα σαν το πρωτο *Χρυσαλλις* του Γιαννουλατου

Honfleur.jpg

Επισης, την περασμενη Πεμπτη και Παρασκευη ημουν στην Κωνσταντινουπολη (κοιταξτε σχετικες φωτογραφιες εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=28  μεχρι αριθμο 32)  και δη στο Σκουταρι (&#220;sk&#252;dar) αλλα κατεστη αδυνατον να βρω τιποτε παρα πανω για το τι το εκανε το πλοιο η εταιρεια Yag&#231;i το 2006...  Μυστηρια ανατολιτικη σιωπη..

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πληθαινουν οι φωτογραφιες του *Honfleur !!!*  Εδω μια αλλη καρτ ποσταλ και ενα zoom.

Honfleur.jpg

Honfleur2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

10 και 16 Ιανουαριου 1914

Η ηρωικη εποχη της Ιονικης Ατμοπλοιας Γιαννουλατου...  Αρχιζοντας απο το 1911 ο Γιαννουλατος και οι αντιπροσωποι του αρχισαν να οργωνουν την Βρεττανικη αγορα και να νακαλυπτουν παλια πλοια που ηταν ελευθερα να αγορασθουν και να μεταφερθουν στην Ελλαδα...  Ετσι ξεκινησε η θαλασσια οικογενεια πλοιων της Ιονικης, πλοιων οπως το πρωτο *Χρυσαλλις*, το πρωτο *Ναυκρατουσσα*, το *Ιωαννινα*, το *Αγγελικη*, το *Υπεροχη*, το *ΗπειροςΑτρομητος* και φυσικα το εκπληκτικο μα μικρο πλοιο που ξεκινησε το δρομολογιο Πατρα−Κερκυρα−Βρινδησιο, το θρυλικο !


19140110 Ioniki.jpg19140116  Chr Agg Kerk Delf Iann.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως το Τουρκικό φορτηγό DEMIRHISAR.
Από το φακό του Selim San και τις σελίδες ενός παλιού Ships' Monthly, όταν το περιοδικό έκανε αναφορά για τα 110 χρόνια ζωής του σκάφους.

demirhisar ex hornfleur.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως το Τουρκικό φορτηγό DEMIRHISAR.
> Από το φακό του Selim San και τις σελίδες ενός παλιού Ships' Monthly, όταν το περιοδικό έκανε αναφορά για τα 110 χρόνια ζωής του σκάφους.
> 
> demirhisar ex hornfleur.jpg


Μια και ανεβασες εδω μια φωτογραφια του *Demirhisar* θα ηθελα να ανεβασω και εγω μια φωτογραφια του  *Rahmi  Kaptan* που μου ειχε σταλει απο τη Κωνσταντινουπολη, απο την εταιρεια Rahmi Yağcı http://yagcishipping.com/english/services.html ___ YAGCI Shipping & Trading Co Ltd, Rumi Mehmet Pasa Mah. Dogancilar Cad. No 15/2 34672 &#220;sk&#252;dar-Istanbul/TURKEY   περυσι αλλα δεν ειχα πιστεψει τοτε οτι ηταν το ιδιο πλοιο!  Λοπον, το ιδιο ειναι!

26-05-2010 18 ship1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Να δούμε άλλη μια φωτογραφία από το υπεραιωνόβιο αυτό σκάφος, στην τελική του όψη όταν λεγόταν RAHMI KAPTAN. Με λίγο φαντασία μπορεί κανείς να ξεχωρίσει τις αρχικές ναυπηγικές γραμμές στο σκαρί του.

RY01.jpg
πηγή

----------

